# Things I Learned at the NAAFA Convention



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 13, 2006)

With SoVerySoft's permission, I'll start. I was only there for the first two days, but...

I eat more than fat people, apparently. Or at least I throw my head back, close my eyes, and groan orgasmically more.

Lobby Lizards: Not a myth.

Winners of the Bone Structure Bonanza for being even more beautiful without makeup: Summer and Sable.

Lilly: Girl can sing.

Having found your Mr. Right doesn't keep you from meeting "right ones." I was accidentally shown two right ones in as many days. With nipple!

Speaking of right ones, getting yours caught in the zipper of a swimsuit leaves a nasty mark. NOT a hickey.

Captain Bill's Whale Watch ROCKS. I got sprayed by a curious calf. Best money shot ever.

I'm "tiny." And "prickly."

Karaoke requires alcohol, people. It just does.

One of the best things said to me: "You sure gave that guy's girlfriend* a hard time, telling him nobody wanted her 'cause she's bossy and old and would eat him out of house and home." 

*I AM that guy's girlfriend. Bossy. Old. Ravenous. And no longer wondering why I'm so proactively despised by some on this board.

It was my first time at a bash or convention, and my time there was short, but enjoyable. I was leaving as most were arriving, but it was lovely meeting those I did. Made a great new friend with whom I'll soon be getting my hookah on, had some big laughs with funny people, and got to hang with some of my favorite board buds. And hopefully convinced someone there are a lotta stops along the spectrum between Pollyanna and prickly. One needn't be either.

What did you learn at the NAAFA convention?


----------



## MissStacie (Aug 13, 2006)

Awww...BBabe....I wish you'd have been able to stay the whole time...what delicious trouble we could have gotten into! 

I learned:

1. Russell Williams is a force to be reckoned with. No one in our community is a bigger activist and the SA community is lucky to be graced with his presence.

2. I love Papa Gino's. 'Nuff Said

3. Young people generally don't argue with a hungry, fat woman. The clerk at the gourmet cookie shop we visited let US set the price for our cookies..and it was a delightful thing. Cookies by Design...we'll be back.

4. Mango is one sexy Australian.

5. Russia is my new favorite country.

6. Big Cutie Sable and I weigh almost identically, but couldn't be more opposite. And, she IS a definite Big CUTIE. Love ya, girl!

7. I need to have one of those Maximus toilets.

8. An $8 super cute pocket book often will NEVER hold all your shit. Looks great, but it's like playing Tetris to get all my crap back in.


Ok..so that is all I can come up with right now....again, BB, missed meeting you, so get your ass out to another event, will ya?

Hugs,


----------



## MissStacie (Aug 13, 2006)

9. UncannyBruceman is SUPER HOT in a kilt. 'Course, he's super hot OUT of it, too. And, NO, I didn't get it off of him, no matter how hard I tried....damn things are tied on like chastity belts...lol

10. Black men can look great in a white suit, and not pimplike at all. Juss Sayin...

11. Why is it that you can eat: 5 hot dogs, a grab bag of chips, one can of soda, one bottle of water, a piece of cheesecake, a brownie cookie, garlic cheese sticks and the remainder of your negotiated cookie between the hours of 1:30 and 4am, and STILL wake up starving at 10:30? 
I wonder why I'm so fat? ;-)

Ok..I think that is all...lol

Hugs,


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 13, 2006)

1. You CAN NOT sit down in a corset dress.
2. Water Aerobics is SUPER fun.
3. More men danced with me when I wore that leather corset dress than in the entirety of my whole life up to that point.
4. There are a lot of really really really nice men out there.
5. Being a panelist in an open discussion about sex is HELLA fun.
6. AC dries out your skin fierce.
7. Boteroesque Babe is a damn liar. She's more beautiful in person.
8. Big Cutie Sable is the bestest roommate ever and I love her so very very much. :wubu:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 13, 2006)

1)I had my reasonably presentable thriftshop Haband-Haggar offwhite suit on, but that dude's suit was a stunner.2)Me and Heather's Trivial Pursuit team trounced (Jeopardy champion)EclecticGirl's Trivial Pursuit team. I credit that to the snort of Jack Daniel's I had in BoBabe's room just prior.3)Should I even get started on the mindbendingly beautiful New Girls? a)Eclectic Girl-so beautiful in so many ways, from her startlingly pretty feet on up... b)Nancy from Human Services in Tennessee, the most delicious slow-dancer ever... that c)little Italian girl Jamie/Sugar whom I drew in her fabulous black dress, & whom I blew my chance to slow-dance with, to dance with d)superGlamazon BigCutieMontana... e)Kira the Documentarian with the powerfully-curly hair and camo miniskirt... f)And the astonishing singing star Kristie Agee whose glamour cleared ALL the cobwebs outta my head... Thank Goddess that I am getting on in years... that much beauty in rapid succession :shocked: might've killed me had it been available in the 80s...


----------



## SummerG (Aug 14, 2006)

1. there are no food delivery places open after 11pm in needham mass, and a dinner of poptarts, cookies, and mountain dew do not a happy belly make.

2. BB is not really mean  

3. no matter how much i wanted to wake up to attend everything... staying up till 3am playing "bullsh*t" then chatting with people till 5am makes it impossible.:doh: 

4. i am just as competitive at winning real auctions as i am ebay. (thankfully it was a good cause, and i can say i got an early start on christmas shopping!)

5. i am much worse at remembering people's names that i thought i was! 

6. chocolate pretzels do not = chocolate covered pretzels. 

7. there are 4 different entrees at Legal Seafood to pick from, if you don't eat seafood... and the steak was absolutely delicious!:eat2: 

8. mapquest sucks!:shocked: 

9. it's really great to put a live person to the "chatters/posters"

10. the happy energy at a naafa convention cannot be compared to anything else... so many great people in one place... i feel truly blessed to have met all those that i did!


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 14, 2006)

* It is better to rent and have a scooter and not need it, than to not have one and need it.

* Never wear a sleeveless dress with "rough" sparkles on it if you value the skin under your biceps (Ouch!)  

* Hanging around with young people can make you feel old but also energizes you.

* You never know what kind of excitement will step off the elevator at 3am (Right, Desi? LOL!)

* Not to "set my sights" on the guys that everyone else is enamored with too... I just can't compete...

* Not so much "learned" but reminded - being around FA's is great for the ego! 

* There are a lot of "groups" I still don't fit in with...

* Even if you live 40 minutes from the hotel, it's impossible to get home early on Sunday!

* Australians don't have Marshmallow Fluff and don't know what Fluffernutters are!

* Even after 12 NAAFA conventions, I still have a good time and want to go again.


----------



## Leesa (Aug 14, 2006)

Always bring a sweater, even in August. 

I highly recommend 2nd winds. 

Pizzapalooza in the lobby with friends (and strangers) is yummy. 

I wish I ran a NAAFA taxi to the hotel, it brought such joy to my friend! 

NEVER go to Dunkin' Donuts without getting 10 extras! 

I am not the only one who loves Sue Johanson. 

Asian men ROCK! 

Take a chance say hi to new people. 

Only Randi takes pics of me I do not hate. 

NJ BBWs are humble and lovable! 

and finally... 

a word of thanks goes a long way! I never saw such lovely smiles.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 14, 2006)

Leesa said:


> Always bring a sweater, even in August.
> 
> I highly recommend 2nd winds.
> 
> ...




Pizzapallooza was quite delish, and Leesa was kind enough to take pity on this poor hungry fat girl and donate a couple of pieces to the cause!  Yay, Leesa!


----------



## Leesa (Aug 14, 2006)

You deserve much more than a pizza! Thanks for all your dedication and hard work!


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 14, 2006)

Leesa said:


> You deserve much more than a pizza! Thanks for all your dedication and hard work!



Oh thanks much, honey, but I was very uninvolved this year... a minor player at best due to other obligations I had going on in life. Thanks belong to Heather, John, Cecelia, John, Wendy, Diana, Carla, Kathy, etc..... they did a marvelous job despite tremendous obstacles.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 14, 2006)

Leesa is here!! :wubu: 




Leesa said:


> Always bring a sweater, even in August.
> 
> I highly recommend 2nd winds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leesa (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, yes I am. How could I turn down all the requests from my adoring fans?


----------



## BigCutieSable (Aug 15, 2006)

* That 330am is not a good time to be interviewed, especially after a night of partying

* That it is possible to stay up til 430a and get up at 9a, and be functional.

* That I have to totally agree with Summer, there are NO places that deliver anything after 11pm in Needham

* That you CAN teach a natural blonde how to play poker, even at 3am

* That an exceptionally hot guy, can be even hotter with an aussie accent.

* That some of us break our backs to make things perfect and get no signigicant show of appreciation in return (gotta throw one out there for you H)

* That Lilly looks hot in a corset and is the best roommate ever...you go girl!

* That although I knew this before I'm more aware of the fact that Ned is an amazing artist

* That I had the hottest date in the entire place on my arm both nights, and he wore a skirt (jk)

* Miss Stacie is one hell of a person to talk to and gives great advice...Thanks Doll! 

* That I have some awesome site members and I enjoyed meeting every last one of you who made your presence known.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 15, 2006)

BigCutieSable said:


> * That I had the hottest date in the entire place on my arm both nights, and he wore a skirt (jk)



Oooh, I'm going to have to fight you on this one, Sable. While your date in a skirt was indeed extremely hot, I think my date in a skirt was equally so.  

So aside from learning that boys in kilts are surprisingly hot, here's what I learned:


It was too short. I didn't get to meet and/or hang out with everyone I'd hoped. Next time I'll attend the full convention. 
Thirty minutes with BoBabe isn't nearly enough.  
Going out to dinner with four handsome FA's? Pretty fricking sweet. And having them rap along with "Baby Got Back" in the car on the way back to the hotel? Positively surreal. 
Evil Princess brought (and wore) as many outfits as I did - an impressive feat, as she was there for half as long as I was. 
Esther is an awesome puppy-dog. I wanted to pack her up and take her home. And her dad's new ride is fat girl, fat ass heaven. 
Carla throws the best late-night room parties. 
One drink at Carla's late-night room parties gets me kind of drunk. This fat girl can't hold her liquor.
People constantly surprise me with their good hearts. 
I was far from being the only board game geek at this convention. And Ned will kick anyone's ass at Trivial Pursuit. Oh, and apparently I get to cheat at Scrabble 'cause I'm pretty.  
Fat girl clothiers are starting to "get it". Some of them, anyway. 
AnnMarie and I share a brain (I'm going to need it Thursday, btw). 
There are a lot of people working very, very hard towards furthering size acceptance, and asking for nothing in return. I was humbled by their presence. 
People in Australia do not eat platypus burgers, but kangaroo burgers are not unheard of. 
I'm so glad that there are loud and proud FA's like Bruce out there. He sets a great example for the younger guys. 
I was absolutely awed by the beauty, intelligence, kindness, humor, generosity, and spirit of the women I met at the convention. LillyBBBW, Carla, Heather, AnnMarie, Sable, BoBabe, Evil Princess, Kristie, Sarah.... I could go on and on. I was completely blown away. 
I love boys. Love, love, LOVE them. God, I love them. I didn't just learn that, but always fun to have it reinforced. 

In closing, I had so much fun that it just had to be fattening. (I totally stole that). I can't wait for the next event!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 15, 2006)

Leesa said:


> Asian men ROCK!


The FashionOverdose Boys strike again!



Carrie said:


> [*]Thirty minutes with BoBabe isn't nearly enough.


Some would say it's _too much_, but back atcha, Oh Amazon Priestess of the Greater Boston Metropolitan Area!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> It was too short. I didn't get to meet and/or hang out with everyone I'd hoped. Next time I'll attend the full convention.



Next time I will NOT bring a date. Shees, I didn't get any time to see nearly enough of anyone.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

Uh oh. It seems I learned quite a bit!


I am extremely sensitive to cold water and was the only one chattering non-stop in the pool.
I can get out of a pool with a helping hand, and no longer need to avoid going in due to being afraid I won't be able to get out. 
I need to bring more than one bathing suit - wearing the same one twice was boooring!
It is possible for Heather and Johnny to look even cuter (check out the blond streaks in their hair. ooooh!)
Clam chowder in the hotel can be better than the chowder at 3 seafood restaurants (yeah I ate a LOT of chowder)
The little wallets NAAFA gave us for our badges positively ROCK. We could fit keys, money, cell phones, you name it, and hang them around our necks.
There were a LOT of tall people at this thing - Berna, Carrie, Patty, Evil Princess, and that's just a small sampling.
I never got a chance to talk to Carrie. Next time I will. Absolutely. (too many people have sung her praises for me to miss out on getting to know her)
Lilly is breathtaking in a corset. ok, Lilly is breathtaking. Period.
Leesa is way fun to hang out with. I need to make sure I do that more often.
30 minutes isnt enough time with BoBabe? Hell, 2 days isnt. Believe me.
Summer is cute as a button and sweet and can be. I am glad I got to spend time with her.
One can never live down accidently flashing BoBabe. Doesn't she know how lucky she was? Some people would relinquish eye teeth for that little peep show. (btw, BB, mine was the right one, but Nancy said it was her left one)
Probably isn't the best idea to think you can fit 2 fat girls in one double bed and expect to sleep. So we didn't try. Fat girls need space.
Yes, Mapquest _does_ suck.
Cute young boys are very good natured about posing with admiring old broads 
RennMan (aka Pianoman) gets better looking every year.
Evil Princess is fun to shop with! and they didnt even have shoe vendors! 
Patty (Mercurial) is very quick. So is Berna (BigSexy920). And going to dinner with the 2 of them makes for great entertainment.
About that Aussie...yeah, what all those gals above said. Indeed.
If I get my lobster roll plain (no mayo) and ask for melted butter on the side - I need to ask them to heat up the cold lobster meat. duh! :doh: 
Steamed lobsters can cost $38 for a 1.5 pounder - even at a casual restaurant just 20 minutes from where they come ashore. and no, I didn't order it. That's just f'ing nuts.
Never go on a whale watch without a spare camera battery
Fat guys are cute. And sexy. Damn sexy.
Fat girls are my sisters - they support me when I need support, and I do my best to give it back. 
Boys in kilts are damn cute. 
NAAFA conventions are like vacations on a fat-positive planet. Re-entry to the real world is a bit difficult (not unlike the gravitational pull you feel when climbing out of a pool)
I kept assuming the men at the grocery store today were FAs. Guess I haven't made the complete transition to reality yet.  
I learned that it's all about Nancy. Or is it all about Evil Princess? Or is it all about me? Yes. All of the above.
I love my NJ buds - Kathie, Berna, NancyGirl (who didnt make it to the convention), etc. and need to make time to see them in NJ!
Speaking of Kathie (HugKiss) - she's a gem. And she looked damn good!
It doesnt matter what they serve in the hospitality suite at 2 am. I'll eat it.
I get excited by huge vats of assorted candy with enough variety and enough quantity that I don't feel guilty picking out my faves and hoarding them.
It doesnt matter what they charge for gummy lobsters in the gift shop. I had to have them.
Sweet Sleeper beds are a dream. Now if only they were a little lower for the vertically challenged.
Next time the convention is on the east coast we need to have a "old timers" reunion party and get pics of folks who have been around NAAFA for 20+ years.
I missed the passing of the microphone at the farewell breakfast. I kinda liked hearing people talk about their experiences during the week (and ending up having a good cry. Every time.) I was sad that they didn't do that this year.
The banquet food at the Sheraton Needham was really GOOD. I could go for some of that chicken picata right NOW. (oops, wrong board. Foodee board here I come!)
BBNancy really LOVES cake. Oh wait. I knew that. It was EP that learned that.
BigCutieCindy is well named. What a cutie she is. And sweet, sweet, sweet.
As everyone already pointed out - the folks running the convention worked damn hard. Kudos to them all. 
Cecilia was a trooper to work as hard as she did with an injury. I am impressed beyond words. And her sister Diana did an amazing job with the hospitality suite.
Wendy, Cathy, Stephen, Deidra, Carla and all the rest (I know there are lots of people I am neglecting) did a phenomenal job.
Summer loves to bid on auctions, but knows when to stop. I, on the other hand... (but I finally own 2 Paul Delacroix prints!!)
Eclectic Girl (Carla) is sooooooo nice! Ask anyone. I hear it all the time and it's da truth!
There is never enough time to spend time with everyone you want to, even if you are there the whole week. 
You can plan to try on your friends' clothes, and have their blessing, and never get to that either. (Thanks anyhow, Carla, AnnMarie and EP)
AnnMarie is amazing. On so many levels. Ask anyone.
The Heavenly Bodies crowd (young'uns who usually attend the HB Dances) at the Saturday night dance had their turn to ask "what's with this music??". Usually its the old folks (like me) at their dances who are saying that. (p.s. The music was GREAT at the 2 dances. Great variety for the mix of people in attendance).
The Big Moves dance troupe was AWESOME!!!!
I should read the owners manuals for my new camera and new phone before attending an event like this.
This year was the 20th anniversary of my first convention - and I still love the feeling of being surrounded by "my people". I never take it for granted.
Next time I will come a couple of days earlier. And I was glad I stayed an extra day. 
FAs are getting hotter. Trust me on this. And the fat chicks (who have always been hot) are wearing hotter clothes!
Every convention bash vet should become a "fat sponsor" and encourage newbies to come. I did it - and it made the convention an even richer experience.

ok, I'm done. For now  

PS Be glad I only mentioned folks who read these boards! Otherwise I could have gone on and on and ON!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 15, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> [*]30 minutes isnt enough time with BoBabe? Hell, 2 days isnt. Believe me.


Now, Sove. You know damn well that's not true. My constant puppy talk gets old. Even for dog lovers.

(pinkish winky face)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Now, Sove. You know damn well that's not true. My constant puppy talk gets old. Even for dog lovers.



You'd think so, but didn't happen.

Try harder.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Aug 15, 2006)

BigCutieSable said:


> * That I had the hottest date in the entire place on my arm both nights, and he wore a skirt (jk)



And the room was practically set ablaze when YOU walked in with him!!

EVEN THOUGH I HAD ALREADY STARTED A POST-NAAFA THREAD I'll play along with this one as well. Here's what I learned.


I would not have enjoyed this event as much had it not been organized by Heather, John, AnnMarie and Carla
One of my fantasies came true as I had a gorgeous, 450+lb harem girl on my arm for the costume party (please send all applications to [email protected])
I'm the man. I'm so bad, I should be in detention.
Fat girls love kilts
I'm taller than ShakenBakeSharleen
Toggy is the man to see for good munchies after a night of hard drinking
Wearing a Spartan helmet for several hours may result in a sore neck
Mead is delicious
I don't get to see my fellow Dimensions regulars as often as I would like
Documentary interviews are best left for PM hours
Big Moves' Aurora is the greatest belly dancer on the planet
Nothin' spells breakfast like a white pizza with meatball topping...DEEEE-LICIOUS
MassaBRUCEtts fat girl hospitality is hard to beat (again, a standing ovation for the Heavenly Bodies family)

Until we meet again!!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 15, 2006)

Now, here's a question: What about Lederhosen? I mean not everyone is of Scottish ancestry and all.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 15, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Mead is delicious



It'll get you pretty giddy and loose too, with merely a few sips. Where'd you get that stuff Bruce? :eat2:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Aug 16, 2006)

In a quiet little Portuguese town in Long Island, my dear. I'll be sure to bring some more when I come up for Labor Day!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I never got a chance to talk to Carrie. Next time I will. Absolutely. (too many people have sung her praises for me to miss out on getting to know her)



Yes, yes, and yes. I felt badly that I didn't get any time with you, Randi - I need to work on my mingling skills, clearly.  (And re. people singing my praises? Bribery with chocolate, my friend. )


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yes, yes, and yes. I felt badly that I didn't get any time with you, Randi - I need to work on my mingling skills, clearly.  (And re. people singing my praises? Bribery with chocolate, my friend. )




Mingling? I need a remedial course. I promised myself I would get off my fat butt and spend time with people I never get to see, but just never got to it


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> It is possible for Heather and Johnny to look even cuter (check out the blond streaks in their hair. ooooh!)


 You're right on that one! It was great to see you both. I still think you make a great couple and I only hope to have a relationship like yours someday.


> Clam chowder in the hotel can be better than the chowder at 3 seafood restaurants (yeah I ate a LOT of chowder)


 Randi, honey, you gotta come to this one place near where I live on the Cape. It won the Cape Cod Chowderfest 4 times in a row (and forced into retirement), the Boston Chowderfest 3 times, and the Newport Chowderfest twice....as far as I know. You'd love it!


> I never got a chance to talk to Carrie. Next time I will. Absolutely. (too many people have sung her praises for me to miss out on getting to know her)


 Oh, man, Carrie? You were there? And I didn't see you Friday night?! Damn!


> Lilly is breathtaking in a corset. ok, Lilly is breathtaking. Period.


 I totally agree! Lilly, my dear, it was wonderful to see you again. We need to do lunch again....oh, wait, I don't work in Boston anymore. Grrrrrrr.


> 30 minutes isnt enough time with BoBabe? Hell, 2 days isnt. Believe me.


 Oh, maaaan, Kim? I missed you?! Double damn! Would've been nice to see you again.


> Speaking of Kathie (HugKiss) - she's a gem. And she looked damn good!


 Yes, she sure did. Kathie, it was wonderful to see you again, dear friend!


> Eclectic Girl (Carla) is sooooooo nice! Ask anyone. I hear it all the time and it's da truth!


 Even though I only got to speak to Carla for a minute, yes, she is very, very nice (and that's not just because you're a fellow technical writer, Carla....) . And Carla, may I add how absolutely gorgeous you were on Friday night. I'm surprised I didn't come across like a blithering idiot. You were stunning.


SoVerySoft said:


> RennMan (aka Pianoman) gets better looking every year.


 Thank you, Randi, you're too kind. It was terrific to see you again! And it was great to see Nancy and CindyG and Patty and Deeva and Libra and to finally meet Ned (my fellow Cape Codder). I'm sorry I could only be there for one night. Maybe next time....

~ John


----------



## BigCutieSable (Aug 16, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> And the room was practically set ablaze when YOU walked in with him!!
> 
> 
> Awwww....talk about feeling like Prom Queen.
> ...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 16, 2006)

Renaissance Man said:


> Oh, maaaan, Kim? I missed you?! Double damn! Would've been nice to see you again.


Back atcha, John. Hope you're doing well.



Uncanny Bruceman said:


> Toggy is the man to see for good munchies after a night of hard drinking


Toggy is the man to see for _many_ things. I can't help laughing at the thought of bringing his no-nonsense scorched-earthiness to this board. He'd SO batter fry our hens. And his shuttle-service-in-the-sky ain't bad, either.


----------



## SummerG (Aug 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Winners of the Bone Structure Bonanza for being even more beautiful without makeup: Summer and Sable.
> ....
> 
> One of the best things said to me: "You sure gave that guy's girlfriend* a hard time, telling him nobody wanted her 'cause she's bossy and old and would eat him out of house and home."
> ...



hehehe... Thanks hon! I'm so glad I got to meet you (and impress you with my bone structure! hehehehe, i have you fooled! i never left the room without makeup on!!!)... I still chuckle everytime I think about the misunderstanding... glad you cleared it up for me!


----------



## SummerG (Aug 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Summer is cute as a button and sweet and can be. I am glad I got to spend time with her.
> ...
> Yes, Mapquest _does_ suck.
> ...
> ...



1. I'm sooo happy I decided to check out the hospitality area before going home on sunday... getting to finally meet you (and go along for dinner) instead of just "seeing" you somewhere was awesome!
2. lmao... mapquest is soooo fired! googlemaps here i come!
3. I keep telling all my friends exactly that... it was like being on a fat & happy planet! such good vibes!
4. Even at 5'10, getting into those beds was like being a gymnist... but once in them... ohhhh man, so soft and cuddly!
5. Remind me not to get in a bidding war with you if we ever want the same ebay item


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 16, 2006)

1) I learned that when you least expect it, you can make a new friend or 2(shout out to Stephanie and Dawn, you girls rock!!!!). 

2) How it makes your heart feel so good to see people again that you haven't seen in a few years.

3) How really beautiful fat woman are when they are gathered all in one area, we just shine!!!


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 16, 2006)

4) I also learned how happy it made me to see a couple of my friends that have been through a rough time lately with men, meet a couple of guys that I know will treat them well.


----------



## GregW (Aug 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Toggy is the man to see for _many_ things.



Another shout-out to Toggy. He's a very cool guy.

And I'm already looking forward to Chicago...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 16, 2006)

I love the Toggy


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 16, 2006)

GregW said:


> And I'm already looking forward to Chicago...




Is it in Chicago next year? If so: YES!!!

However, I'm pretty positive this means that I'm not destined to stay where I'm at for the next year. I'll probably end up in the east coast, because that's just how my life works.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 16, 2006)

This sounded like such, such, such fun! My pathetic finances have been preventing me from doing a number of fun things this year including this event and the Vegas Bash.  Kinda nice to live vicariously through threads though.



Boteroesque Babe said:


> I eat more than fat people, apparently.



Unless mine eyes are mistaking me, BB, aren't you a BBW as well? Er...unless you've recently whittled yourself down to the size a waif and no one told me yet!

*hoping for the former*


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 16, 2006)

I learned:

Lily looks really frigging hot every time I see her. Whether she will pay the price of pain for fashion again, though, is yet to be decided. 

Mango and I will dance at any time, for any reason, to really any song, just to be out on the floor and having fun.

Bruce does not dance to what he calls "BAD MUSIC" (Booo! *shakes head*) even though we know he can dance. 

Meish will let you touch her feet anywhere (room, hotel lobby, outside...) and spoon her in bed. Woot!  

Heather will let me sneak attack hug her and always knows it's me.

AnnMarie can be elusive when I am looking for an AM hug. ...so I missed getting one  

Summer has a frog on her right arm and she let me touch it!  

Deidra was poured into a teeny, sparkly shirt on Friday night and I was jealous!

Stephen can make you laugh at any moment. 

Berna is slightly ticklish but she can bitch slap any big guy harrassing her on a couch at 5am. 

John's face will turn purple from blushing when same above-mentioned big guy harrasses and kisses him... and tries to touch his ass! 

Beth (DivaB) is even lovlier in person and I wish I'd met her sooner because she's such a peach! 

Sandy is a mean drunk LMAO

Ned will come up to you and call you beautiful before he says anything else. 



Ehh... a lot aren't things i've learned. Just taking up space, really lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 16, 2006)

GregW said:


> Another shout-out to Toggy. He's a very cool guy.
> 
> And I'm already looking forward to Chicago...



What's going on in Chicago and when?

My fiancé (yay!) and I may be there for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> What's going on in Chicago and when?
> 
> My fiancé (yay!) and I may be there for Labor Day weekend.



It is the proposed location of the convention next summer.


----------



## Mini (Aug 16, 2006)

I so need to go to one of these events.


----------



## jamie (Aug 16, 2006)

wahoo..well whoever the voting people are...let's just go with that. Chicago is only 5 hours away..I can do that!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

jamie said:


> wahoo..well whoever the voting people are...let's just go with that. Chicago is only 5 hours away..I can do that!



Well then it's a definite - I will be there! Gotta meet Jamie!!


----------



## jamie (Aug 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well then it's a definite - I will be there! Gotta meet Jamie!!



I can even reccomend a restaurant for us to go to!! We can start planning now, Randi


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

jamie said:


> I can even reccomend a restaurant for us to go to!! We can start planning now, Randi




Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 17, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Unless mine eyes are mistaking me, BB, aren't you a BBW as well? Er...unless you've recently whittled yourself down to the size a waif and no one told me yet!
> 
> *hoping for the former*


I'm B-er a BW than ever, Les.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 17, 2006)

DeniseW said:


> ... 3) How really beautiful fat woman are when they are gathered all in one area, we just shine!!!



What a cool thing to say... I agree!  ​


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 17, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> What a cool thing to say... I agree!  ​



ME too, AND all the Fat women get along with each other AND support each other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You CANNOT beat that with a stick!!!!!!!!

Hugs, Kara


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 17, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> [*]I'm taller than ShakenBakeSharleen



What?! I'm only 5'6" on a good day (and in heels!) lol

everyone is taller than i am ... except one lady  i thought that was a given, Captain Obvious  And you were standing on a couch yelling, too, come to think of it... so you were taller than everybody then. Heh! 



your mead goggles must have been foggy LOL




alright, gotta go throw a swimsuit on and hit de water. nighty night


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 18, 2006)

A little late to the party, but I'm still catching up on my sleep.


Lilly is my Dancing Queenand knows a lot about sexand has ginormous knockers.

Placebo has small but perfectly formed buttocks (I told yall: I do not bluff).

Kilts. Sigh

Do not listen when the directions on the bottle of Lemon Drop mix say to add equal parts mixer and vodka. Eyes will water.

Carrie is beautiful  regal, even. She looks like she should be the empress of something.

Boys are awesome. But men are even better. Especially if theyre brilliant and funny. 

No matter how many of these things I go to, and no matter how much I love seeing old friends, there are always super-cool new people to meet.

BoBabe? Gorgeous, and not at all mean. Although she has a questionable sense of timing for leaving before stuff got really good.

I can wear a two-piece swimsuit without ending the world or hearing that needle-off-the-record screech.

When youre so cold that someone outside the pool can see that your lips are purple, its time to hit the showers.

RennMan doesnt blither at all, but he needs to come to more than just one dance.

I need to learn how to belly dance, cause the outfits are fabulous.

Very few people really know how much work goes into putting one of these things on  before, during, and after. Including me. But Ill be finding out soon enough: Chicago in 2007!


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2006)

*Duck tours are a great way to see Boston (quack!)

When asked to "just say something" usually leaves me speechless. Foreign accents are cool.. hehe

Reputations are difficult to live up to... even if they are only 2 weeks old (from Vegas)  

Many Americans did not know the card game known as 'Bullsh*t' but were willing to learn (and lose.. hehe)

Never take on someone over 50 in a game of Trivial Pursuit (original US version)

The combination of suspenders and a belt will guarantee your pants NEVER fall down.

Chinese deliveries in Needham come in very LARGE portions. 

The pool at the Sheraton Needham is F'n freezing! :shocked: 

Some FA's don't know how to float. 

Some FA's don't know when to shut up. 

I will always find SSBBW's in two piece bikinis mesmerising!  

Tattoos are a great conversation starter in the hot tub (even though I have none).

When 2 SSBBW's sit on an FA on the leather couch in the lobby for an extended period of time, you need to be very careful getting up as the skin does stick to the couch. This was tried twice with different girls with the same result!

A bottle of Mead at 2am makes FA's get loud! 

The 5th floor of the Sheraton Needham has its privileges.

There is at least one Australian who knows what a Fluffernutter is and has tried one in the Mass heartland! Thanks Mishe! 

Jersey girls are a load of fun  

Berna (BigSexy920) is NOT ticklish. :bow: 

Kitschka is a cutie! 

Summer has such a cute face. I took it with me all the way home. 

Candye Kane memorabillia isn't all that popular among many bidding BBW's (which made it all the more cheaper for me.. hehe  )

Watching Ned sketch the beautiful Jamie (local Italian babe) was amazing. I wish I caught it on film. You really know how to pick 'em Ned! 

Karaoke does need alcohol... and LOTS of it!

Conventions should have more dances and later liquor licenses! 

Fake hobbit feet look almost real in dimly lit ballrooms.  

Lilly IS breathtaking in a corset, even if she can't sit down in it... and as I already knew from Vegas... she can SING! 

A "massage-a-trois" can be very refreshing ... even with snoring in the background.  

The New England lobster at Legal Seafood's isn't all its cracked up to be. And the butter was WAY too salty. It was brutal! 

Toggy looks funny when asleep on a chair in the lobby at 5am with a half-eaten hot dog on his belly... even funnier when he is 'in pursuit' of John. 

I'm still annoyed I didn't get a chance to hang out and speak to everyone. 

I'm still annoyed I didn't get a photo op with the FA known as Bert and the FA known as Ernie while I was wearing my Sesame Street '84 Tshirt. :doh: 

Boston is a LONG LOOOONG way from Melbourne.  

and finally...

Bashes and conventions are a blast!! I had so much fun. 
It was great to meet you all!
*


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Aug 18, 2006)

mango said:


> *A bottle of Mead at 2am makes FA's get loud! *



Correction...a bottle of mead at 2am makes loud Long Island FA's even LOUDER.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 18, 2006)

mango said:


> *!
> 
> Jersey girls are a load of fun
> 
> ...




Yes ALL Jersey girls are fun 

As for the ticklish thing. I dont think you tried hard enough. There is always next year :shocked:


----------



## NancyM (Aug 18, 2006)

Things I learned on summer vacation:

First and foremost, those New Englanders put on one heck of a party! Thank you Heather, Johnny, Ann Marie, Carla, Cindy (best fashion show in years!), Mishe, Stephen, Dee (thanks for singing my song), Ceci and Diana (the PA connection). 

Four hours in a car with SVS and BoBabe feels like 30 minutes. Time flies.

BoBabe  gorgeous, brainy and a wicked sense of humor. Too bad shes so prickly! 

Carla - yes, shes nice, but also beautiful, brainy and warm. Enjoy the ride, girl! I love you. 

Okay, so Ive known about my kilt fetish for a long time. But, who knew I also have a thing for vampires? Perhaps its just that David was one sexy beast. 

Most FAs are named John; most women are named Nancy.

FAJohnny really, really, really needs to have the costume he described to me. Im taking up a collection. Believe me, ladies, it will be so worth it. Think leather gladiator. Actually, I havent been able to stop thinking about it.  

TXJohnny still has the bluest eyes ever. NUD NUDES LIVES!!! 

There are so many gorgeous young FAs out there. Bruce, Keith and Tim, you guys rock! If Tim were older Id be moving back to CA.

There are so many gorgeous FAs out there, period! Peter, John C., TXJohnny, Stephen, FAJohnny, Greg, etc., you guys are like fine wine, getting better all the time. John C., where have you been, dude!?! 

Melissa and Greg get the award for NAAFAs cutest couple. 

Diana is the best hospitality hostess ever!

It is possible to be friends with exes.

I love my new Pango Pango bathing suit. I also love the new dress I wore on Saturday night. Apparently, we all did. At least seven of us were wearing it! lol

There is life outside of West Hollywood.

BBWs have the most beautiful complexions.

SVS takes the best pictures. Thank goodness shes there to document everything. Thank you! And, thanks for cooking dinner most of the time. 

I really miss Perrys room parties. Its just not the same without hotel security ushering us out of his room one at a time while he tells them they wouldnt be doing this if he were white.

Two of my Michelles have ended rocky relationships and have gone on to find love with great guys who treat them right. YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!! Umm, BTW, where you did you find them? Are there any more? 

There is nothing in the world like being with my BBW girlfriends!!!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 18, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Carrie is beautiful  regal, even. She looks like she should be the empress of something.



Like maybe....the Empress of Haagen-Dazs? (she asked hopefully)



I love me some Carla. :wubu:


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 18, 2006)

one more thing, conventions are so much fun when you go alone but they are twice as much fun when you go with someone you love with all your heart and has your back at all times, I love you Butch:wubu:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 18, 2006)

ahhh I love love


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 18, 2006)

NancyM said:


> I really miss Perrys room parties. Its just not the same without hotel security ushering us out of his room one at a time while he tells them they wouldnt be doing this if he were white.



That very well may be the funniest thing I've read in weeks. I saw him in Vegas, and it brought the sexy chocolate years rushing back to me. LOL


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, I have to agree Nancy, that is funny about Perry's room parties....I love how he'd get all up in arms about it being a "black thing". I guess one of us white people should have had a room party like his and see if security came...lol.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Like maybe....the Empress of Haagen-Dazs? (she asked hopefully)
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some Carla. :wubu:



And so it shall be, your Majesty.

It's mutual. :kiss2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 19, 2006)

Feeling sad that:

1. I didn't get to spend any time with Carla this trip.

2. I didn't get a picture of her in her blue dress.

3. And I didn't get to try on said blue dress.


Wah!


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 19, 2006)

Playing 'Bullsh*t' in the hospitality suite is a great way to spend the night.

Never play Trivial Pursuit with Russell Williams, its just not a fair match.

Remind Mary not to tell guys she likes to pull their pants down, tell her to just do it.

My Jersey/Philly friends are the best.

Karaoke does not need alcohol... as long as you are willing to make a fool of yourself

If you wear a sleeveless shirt, FAs will want to massage your arms (and other parts they can get to).

NAAFA men are sooooooooooooo cute. I just want to take them all home and make them my sex slave.

Being at NAAFA feels like being at home, even more than being at home does.

It sucks to have to say goodbye at the end of a convention.

It sucks even more to have to wake up the next day and go to work instead of another NAAFA event.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 19, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Feeling sad that:
> 
> 1. I didn't get to spend any time with Carla this trip.
> 
> ...



Come to the HB Labor Day thingie - I'll bring the dress, and we can pretend that it's a month earlier.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 19, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Come to the HB Labor Day thingie - I'll bring the dress, and we can pretend that it's a month earlier.




We might! We are going to decide at the last minute - but you are giving me incentive!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 19, 2006)

mango said:


> *Duck tours are a great way to see Boston (quack!)
> 
> When asked to "just say something" usually leaves me speechless. Foreign accents are cool.. hehe
> 
> ...




Ohh, that's his name. toggy. Right. I knew I forgot something. And the massage. How could I have forgotten that?! I must have been tired. lol. That was fun as well. I wound up going up to NH with some friends the next day and missed taking you guys out for ice cream! Sorry, I would have stayed in the area had I known people were actually awake. Nobody called me in the A.M. Ah well, another time. 

Nice to have re-met you! lol


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Uh oh. It seems I learned quite a bit!
> 
> I love my NJ buds - Kathie, Berna, NancyGirl (who didnt make it to the convention), etc. and need to make time to see them in NJ!
> Speaking of Kathie (HugKiss) - she's a gem. And she looked damn good!


 

Love you too Randi!!!!!! Let's get together and plan that NJ mini Bash for the fall! 

Thanks for your kind words, Randi, you looked amazing! I will ALWAYS consider you one of my dearest friends. 

"Jersey girls... best in the world!"

HugKiss aka Kathie

http://www.myspace.com/katbbw


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 20, 2006)

Renaissance Man said:


> Yes, she sure did. Kathie, it was wonderful to see you again, dear friend! ~ John


 
You too John. You know I think you are da BOMB. *wink* :eat2: 

Sending Hugs and Kisses,

Kathie


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 20, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> You too John. You know I think you are da BOMB. *wink* :eat2:
> 
> Sending Hugs and Kisses,
> 
> Kathie



I'll second that! Good to see you again John!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'll second that! Good to see you again John!


Good to see you again, my dear. And I am SO bummin' that I missed the karaoke. Do you know I've never heard you sing? (Well, I did one night at a dress rehearsal at Symphony Hall for the St. Matthew Passion, but you were kinda singing along with 100 other people, so I had a tough time picking your voice out.)


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 20, 2006)

Renaissance Man said:


> Good to see you again, my dear. And I am SO bummin' that I missed the karaoke. Do you know I've never heard you sing? (Well, I did one night at a dress rehearsal at Symphony Hall for the St. Matthew Passion, but you were kinda singing along with 100 other people, so I had a tough time picking your voice out.)



I missed Lily singing this time as well. 

Lucky enough to catch a couple of times before at other Heavenly Bodies events, though :wubu:


----------



## MissStacie (Aug 20, 2006)

Having sung with Lily many times before, I can concur with everyone, she is phenomenal! She is the only one that I will willingly sing with as I am VERY picky! She is alway fantastic to hang with, she's my girl for life!

Hugs and hope to see you again, soon,


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 20, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> Having sung with Lily many times before, I can concur with everyone, she is phenomenal! She is the only one that I will willingly sing with as I am VERY picky! She is alway fantastic to hang with, she's my girl for life!
> 
> Hugs and hope to see you again, soon,



LOL!! We would have cleaned up at that karaoke bar in Vegas if they let us sing. That was the best wasted two hours ever!  Next year we'll get 'em harem girl.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 20, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I missed Lily singing this time as well.
> 
> Lucky enough to catch a couple of times before at other Heavenly Bodies events, though :wubu:



We seem to miss each other a lot at these events, your Sugary Baked Goodness. A nasty habit.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Come to the HB Labor Day thingie - I'll bring the dress, and we can pretend that it's a month earlier.




We decided tonite we're coming!! Bring the dress. And bring you, of course!!

(and if you haven't found any pics of you in that dress, we'll take some!)


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 20, 2006)

mango said:


> *Jersey girls are a load of fun  *
> 
> *Kitschka is a cutie! *


 
So are Aussie guys and THAT accent!!!! :eat2: 

Thank you, Jay... I think you are too, even if you do wear funny t-shirts!

xoxoxox,

Kathie

http://www.myspace.com/katbbw


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 21, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> We decided tonite we're coming!! Bring the dress. And bring you, of course!!
> 
> (and if you haven't found any pics of you in that dress, we'll take some!)



WooHoo! It's a date!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry about being late to the conversation, but after the convention we took and extra week off and went down to Cape Cod. 

Things I learned at NAAFA convention:

1) Bashes and conventions rock!

2) The hospitality suite can be a great time if you have the game going!

3) Big Moves rocks!

4) I am not the only one that is bad with names!

5) If you need to reaffirm you membership in the FA club watch SSBBWs and BBWs dance, or dance with one! 

6) Heather and her crew, really know how to throw a party!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 22, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> [*]RennMan (aka Pianoman) gets better looking every year.




Having known that man well, and for over 7 years now....you are SO Right about that.....

He is....adorable.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Aug 29, 2006)

What I learned at the NAAFA Convention. (My apologies it is a bit late, I had quite a rough re-entry to real life after my first visit to Planet Fat)



Last minute plane tickets, hotel reservations, and car services are quite expensive. Flying the day after the ban on liquid, gels, and pastes is possible. Soldiers with assault riffles in the airport make for some interesting people watching. 
Arriving un-announced and calling SoVerySoft on her cell is fun. Having SVS as my very own fat girl sponsor at the convention was even better.
Trying to pretend you are still in the office by taking a conference call in the hotel lobby is not a good idea. 
Hotel food deserves a better reputation. Every meal was delightful, the company unsurpassable and Nancy really likes cake! 
I was totally astounded by the grace and the beauty of the women I met. As said before, everyone from the Dim board was even more beautiful in person. Seriously, the avatars and pictures do not do these ladies justice. WOW. 
If you contact the vendors and let them know you saw their stuff at the convention, they are very pleased, and are very helpful. (And most of them remembered me!)
I discovered I am officially too old to stay up until 4:30 am and then get back up at 9:00 am NAAFA means sleep depravation. 
It is possible to wear an entire suitcase full of clothes in less than 48 hours, and it will then take me 10 days to unpack that suitcase. 
Saying the phrase Hi, Im Evil Princess, made me cringe  I need to remember that for next time I choose an id.
You will find a wonderfully diverse group of people at a NAAFA convention, and as a first timer, I could not have felt more welcomed. 
The crew that put the convention together deserves many thanks, and a standing ovation, their hard work and dedication made a difference to me.
Flying out of Boston was as bad as everyone thought it would bethink piles of luggage stacked behind the ticket counter with no room for anymore. 
The world really is small - In Atlanta after I had picked up my bag, I ran into a fellow convention attendee- (we were both in the, I forgot to take off my wrist band club)
 
Finally a big thank you to SVS for letting me tag along, introducing me to a zillion people, and for making me laugh. My two short days at the convention will be a brilliant spot in an otherwise dreary summer.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 29, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> ...I had quite a rough re-entry to real life after my first visit to Planet Fat)


Yeah, that is a definite hazard of Planet Fat. Especially after your virgin visit. 



EvilPrincess said:


> Arriving un-announced and calling SoVerySoft on her cell is fun. Having SVS as my very own fat girl sponsor at the convention was even better.


I was SHOCKED! After weeks of looking forward to meeting you, your last minute cancellation was a true bummer. When you showed up anyhow, a couple of days late, I was thrilled! And proud to be your sponsor. You made it easy. And fun!



EvilPrincess said:


> ...and Nancy really likes cake!


What was your first clue? Oh, you mean you wanted some too? You've got to be quick!



EvilPrincess said:


> I discovered I am officially too old to stay up until 4:30 am and then get back up at 9:00 am NAAFA means sleep depravation.


And it lowers your resistance. You are fortunate that you escaped the 10-day NAAFA cold and cough!



EvilPrincess said:


> It is possible to wear an entire suitcase full of clothes in less than 48 hours, and it will then take me 10 days to unpack that suitcase.


Yes, since you changed at least 3 times a day. Are you a tv show hostess in your other life?? I haven't finished unpacking either. Neither has NancyM. Anyone else want to confess?



EvilPrincess said:


> Saying the phrase Hi, Im Evil Princess, made me cringe  I need to remember that for next time I choose an id.


Ok, be honest now. I don't think you ever said it. It was ME, saying, "This is EVIL PRINCESS!!" to everyone (while you cringed.)  



EvilPrincess said:


> The world really is small - In Atlanta after I had picked up my bag, I ran into a fellow convention attendee- (we were both in the, I forgot to take off my wrist band club)


Are you serious?? How funny!!!



EvilPrincess said:


> Finally a big thank you to SVS for letting me tag along, introducing me to a zillion people, and for making me laugh. My two short days at the convention will be a brilliant spot in an otherwise dreary summer.


OMG was it really only 2 days? Didn't it seem like much, much longer? Wow! I had a blast with you - I am so glad you made it!!! You earned that bright spot this summer.


----------



## SummerG (Aug 30, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I haven't finished unpacking either. Neither has NancyM. Anyone else want to confess?



not only am i not completely unpacked... i still have a bag in the trunk... and my makeup case downstairs... and my suitcase, though it's made its way to my room, has only been emptied of clothes that needed to go in the wash!

and now i have to pack for the weekend? lol.... i guess i'm technically half way there! :doh:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 30, 2006)

I JUST finished unpacking from both the Vegas bash and NAAFA. I finally have room in my livingroom again. 

I have a small apartment its a studio style the living area and the sleeping area are all one room. SO with having 7 peices of luggage scattered about was less than roomy. 

I didnt use all 7 peices they just came as a set and to store it I needed to pit them all back together in a "nesting" way. 

I have done laundry since than. Why didn't I just unpack than ...... Who Knows.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 30, 2006)

No laundry, no unpacking - from ANY of my trips. I just haven't had time. I made an attempt to gather up and separate laundry this morning to give the appearance that I'm actually meaning to do something with it. I'd better get to it soon though.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ive posted on this thread but I havent posted what I learned. 

1- Plan ahead, 2 days is not enough for a NAAFA convention. 

2- I learned that sometimes Im REALLY shy. 

3- I learned that I need to make sure Ive filled my tank of gas before midnight. Thanks for your help Toggy.  

4- Something else too but I cant share.


----------

